# OBS and DroidCam, how to use 2 or more cellphones cameras?



## Luis Eduardo (Mar 11, 2019)

How to link more than one camera into OBS?
When We use Droidcam We don't need a video capture hardware, so, it's very important design a kind of splitter to jump from a cellular phone to another.

Really apreciate if some genius can do something about, infortunately with actual droidcam we can use only one cellular phone with obs.

Thank you


----------



## peterjdej (Mar 19, 2019)

I've tested with multiple android cellphones with an IPcam app like IP camera. Add the cellphone IP camera as a browser in OBS.


----------



## Moxer (May 13, 2020)

Use Sandboxy. It will clone droid client app in windows, so It will allow many camera as much as you want to add.

There is video tutorial using Sandboxy, and cloning droid client app. But it's indonesian language. Biar the video showing what you to do.

Happy try...









						Input 2 kamera android/ lebih ke Vmix Menggunakan droidcam
					

Link DroidCam Clinet : https://www.dev47apps.com/droidcam/windows/ SandBoxie : https://www.sandboxie.com/ https://www.awanpc.me/sandboxie-registered-full-pat...




					youtu.be
				




CMIIW


----------



## FishBytes (May 30, 2020)

I've used the IP Webcam and IP Webcam Pro (free vs add supported) to stream my camera into OBS using RTSP.  This way you don't have a problem with multiple virtual camera support.

IP Webcam Pro has some great extra features like it can remote zoom pan and tilt.  IP Webcam Pro also integrates with CamController.com to give you Digital PTZ controls and preset support (via CamController). This is the only tool that I found that can do this.


----------

